# Another RTA



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thirteen people were killed and nine injured in a road accident Monday on a highway linking the Suez and Red Sea governorates, security sources said.

The accident occurred near Ain Sokhna in Suez Governorate. When a vehicle tried to pass a car in front it, it crashed with a smaller vehicle moving in the opposite direction.

Egypt has one of the world's highest traffic accident rates due to careless driving, poor roads and unsafe cars, leading to thousands of injuries and deaths every year.


----------

